# Game Recommendations



## Elric (Aug 15, 2012)

This is a thread for people to recommend games to others. 

So, I was wondering if you guys could recommend some games for me. I have a ps3, DS, 3ds, and Wii.I really enjoy very cinematic games like metal gear solid 4 and heavy rain. I would like a game that kind of keeps you on the edge of your seat the entire time (like Heavy Rain). I was also looking for a good turn based rpg. I'm not really a big fan of Final Fantasy games, but enjoyed stuff like Chrono Trigger and Suikoden Tierkreis.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 15, 2012)

Elric said:


> This is a thread for people to recommend games to others.
> 
> So, I was wondering if you guys could recommend some games for me. I have a ps3, DS, 3ds, and Wii.I really enjoy very cinematic games like metal gear solid 4 and heavy rain. I would like a game that kind of keeps you on the edge of your seat the entire time (like Heavy Rain). I was also looking for a good turn based rpg. I'm not really a big fan of Final Fantasy games, but enjoyed stuff like Chrono Trigger and Suikoden Tierkreis.



Well shit, most everything I know is out of the window.
Ummm.... 
Shadow of the Colossus (PS2)
Catherine (Multi)
Dragon Quest 8 (PS2)
^sequel (DS)

That's all I can think of.

EDIT: Dammit. PS3 isn't backwards compatible. I forgot.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm pretty fond of Legend of Dragoon and Chrono Cross.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 15, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> EDIT: Dammit. PS3 isn't backwards compatible. I forgot.



They used to be ages ago, the 60 GB model specifically. They stopped making backwards compatibility due to production costs or someshit.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 15, 2012)

Wait a minute, WII!? Xenoblade Chronicles!!! Best JRPG I've played since Mother 3!


Gibby said:


> They used to be ages ago, the 60 GB model specifically. They stopped making backwards compatibility due to production costs or someshit.



"Some shit"? I know what shit it is. _Bullshit_, Sony.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 15, 2012)

DS: Pokemon (Diamond, Pearl, Platinum, Black, White), Solatorobo: Red the Hunter, Metroid Prime: Hunters

Wii: Metroid Prime Trilogy


----------



## H.B.C (Aug 15, 2012)

Wii: any Legend of Zelda game

PS3: Devil May Cry 4

Idk about RPGs though... All the ones I have are on PS2


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 15, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Wii: Metroid Prime Trilogy



Listen to this man(?)!!!!

And whatever you do, *avoid* Metroid Other M.


----------



## Mutations2000 (Aug 15, 2012)

Definitely Shadow of the Colossus.  Ico, taking place in the same universe as SotC, is also a good option.  As for RPGs, the Mother series is the way to go.  EarthBound is by far one of my favorite games.  I actually own a copy for my SNES, too, which is pretty amazing considering how much they cost to buy nowadays.  And, I can't let an opportunity go by to recommend both Paychonauts and System Shock 2.  Neither of them really fit the description of what you're looking for, but they're both complete masterpieces.  SS2 was, sadly, outshines by Half-Life, and Psychonauts didn't really get much in the way of advertising, but both are worth playing through at least once, if not more.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm surprised no one has said Okami yet


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey, back in the day I used to PBR Pokemon Battle Revolution like mad...5th gen. came out sooo not easy to find opponents anymore. If you get your hands on a time machine, check it out though. Great to be able to just play anyone across the globe on a Wii (plus to see all kinds of strategies), and the ubernoobs disconnecting was gold!!


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 16, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> I'm pretty fond of Legend of Dragoon and Chrono Cross.



PS3 may not be backwards compatible with the PS2 but it is with PS1 era games.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 16, 2012)

for the DS, shin megami tensei: strange journey and Shin megami tensei: Devil survivor 1 and 2


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 16, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> PS3 may not be backwards compatible with the PS2 but it is with PS1 era games.








Why? Just why? Their first gen, but not the next? PS2 is the best selling system of all time. I'm sure many would like to play their PS2 games!


----------

